# How to make jello eyeballs / treats on halloween



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

How to make treats on Halloween. Diy edible eyes on Halloween. How to make jello eyeballs.

NEED:
Plastic round shape of the ice.
Instant gelatin 2 sachets of 25 grams.
Food color - green.
200 grams of milk, 100 grams of colorless juice, black chocolates round shape either blackcurrant, red juice 50 grams.
A large syringe.

For very elastic jelly is necessary for every 100 grams of liquid (milk or juice) add 2-3 teaspoons of gelatin.


----------

